# Bugfest in Yeovil on the 23rd , who is going ?



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

As this is about a stones throw from my house thought i would ask who is planning to visit bugfest ?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I am there and should have a list of traders later today whic i will post on here as soon as i get it, got some nice beetle larvae ready

Just an update, After taking out all the show pre orders I have the following larvae left
Anelaphinis similima x 44








Dicronorhina derbyana oberthuri x 22









Dynastes tityus x 11









Eudicelia woermanni x 43









Eudicella smithi bertherandi x 23 










Mechynorrhina ugandensis x 10 









Smaragdesthes africana oertzeni x 43









Xylotrupes gideon borneensis x 60









Smaragdesthes africana smaragdina x 55









10 groups of 20, breeding colonies of Pachnoda marginata in new tanks
Beetle Jelly
Oak granules for feeding larvae
30+ specie of tarantula
Giant Milipedes
Bamboo Hides
If you want to pre order pm me, all pre orders are individually tubbed and labeled


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I could collect stuff for people that can not make it on the day if it helps 

And people are welcome to my bug free home for a coffee afterwards


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I will be there, but as steves dofah for the day !
:whip:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I'm going, not sure if Lou is yet though.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

might be


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im going definately, seeing as its less than 5 mins from my house, will be good to meet some of you guys, dont know how much money il have though, but im looking to add something to the collection.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

yer im going..i live 10 mins from it.: victory:


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Sadly I have to work and I only get a half hour lunch. Annoying considering I'm only in town! Think my mum is taking my little sis though. I've banned the OH from going!!! lol


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, i should be comming, 40 mins away  ish. Just as a matter of politeness would any traders mind if i could take some short video clips of yer bugs n stuf please ?


----------



## HelenG (Jul 9, 2007)

Im going! Look out for me and say hi! I will be the one with dark brown hair in a bob with kids demanding everything they see.

Please point me in the direction of any Extatosoma tiaratum if you see me!

See you there!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

please excuse my ignorance, but whats bugfest?


----------



## Shadow2 (Feb 21, 2008)

Bugfest is a festival where you can buy bugs, merchandise and other stuff. It will also have a cafe. Mange!. HelenG i will try to point you to the stick insects. I will be helping out there!


----------



## Shadow2 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ahh sorry HelenG - I didn't see you there. Did you go to the cafe? That was my parent and grandparent. You might have seen me in a blue t-shirt with a white bugfest cap!!!

Total number of people visited: 965


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

there was alot of people there but the selection of tarantulas wasnt massive tbh


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

SiUK said:


> there was alot of people there but the selection of tarantulas wasnt massive tbh


 
wayyyy too busy and i thought it was set out rather higgldy piggldy so people got trapped down aisles.


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

wohic said:


> wayyyy too busy and i thought it was set out rather higgldy piggldy so people got trapped down aisles.


I enjoyed it although, yes it was very packed but i got me self a nice 1/2 grown mexican red knee making that 6 of them now, some nice cork bark and some bits and bobs. Its been years since ive been to a bug show and hope next time it will be held somewhere a bit bigger, congrats though to the organisers


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

All I can say is well done to Kara and the gang.

This is a brand new show and around 200 visitors were expected, 400 hoped for, so 965 in just the 4 hours was way beyond what was expected.

With that in mind, I think it went really well, hour by hour and square foot by square foot, i think it was even busier then Hamm !

We have just gt home and would like to say a huge thanks to all who visited tarantulabarns table.

I understand Kara is already looking at large venues, so I for one look forward to supporting the even again.

Well done all !


----------



## NINTHANGLE (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll be there. Hoping for loads of Tarantulas this time though.... Addiction must be fed!


Hahahaha! sorry troops! kinda dug this thread up and only now realised how old it was!!! Doh!!!!


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

NINTHANGLE said:


> I'll be there. Hoping for loads of Tarantulas this time though.... Addiction must be fed!
> 
> 
> Hahahaha! sorry troops! kinda dug this thread up and only now realised how old it was!!! Doh!!!!


 
We are not all as slow as you are in the Yeovil area.:lol2:

I do hear that there is another Bugfest coming up soon, but after the last one, which was an absolute load of pants and expensive to get in, I don't know if I will bother. I was even nearly run over by a retarded Dalek - its true!!!!

Mind you I may go just to annoy the Mr Muscle look a like.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

I got all excited when I saw this! Cant resist something that close!
Looks like theres one on the 8th Aug' -

Bugfest SW

Anna.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

i'm coming  and dragging the family along too lol


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

NINTHANGLE said:


> I'll be there. Hoping for loads of Tarantulas this time though.... Addiction must be fed!
> 
> 
> Hahahaha! sorry troops! kinda dug this thread up and only now realised how old it was!!! Doh!!!!


 lol i just did the same thing :blush:


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

Ivwe never bin so will most prob come along to this 1.


----------

